# pomps 11/5



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

caught these today.bait was a combo of big hammer perch grub and a small piece of shrimp on an owner #2 mosquito hook. EOP


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dinner. Way to go man.


----------



## PaulB (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Any luck finding fleas?
Last two times I was out I found zip and ended up using shrimp with only one catch.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I haven't seen any sand fleas for a long time. I've resorted to experimenting with different plastics and rigging.pomp fishing has been tough lately. Seems like last year I was catching 2 or 3 of these every time I went. The fish have been far and few between for me.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad to see some pompano, way to go !


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Good job dude. I have been having luck from Portifino east & I am just out there with momma getting sun not really trying hard to catch them. Peeled market shrimp about 100 feet maximum out. Good report. They are a little early but that's good.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice pompano!! I haven't had any luck with them on Navarre beach for a week now. Sand fleas are very difficult to find. I tried today, and ended up throwing cut bluefish out again. I did catch a good bluefish (more bait) and then the catfish started right after dark. I hate those fish!!


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice job! Why are there no sand fleas I wonder? I've been down here 2 years now and never had a problem finding them till now. (Haven't been out surf fishing since July)


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Pilar if you and I were fishing together those blue fish would be immediately bleed out and buried deep in my ice chest. I like em a lot on the grill.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Are you drop shot rigging? I like the idea of a soft plastic in the surf.
Good job!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Barefootin I did tie a dropshot rig a few weeks ago. On a day when small whiting and ground mullet were going crazy for everything thrown out there,the dropshot rig was dissapointing,they didn't want anything to do with it. Doesn't mean it won't catch pomps,just need to work with it some more.

You put a post on here a while back, a dropper loop/spider hitch. That has become my" go to" rig Knot. make a large loop, cut the tag end at the knot,then cut the loop open. I generally make a long end and a short end,sinker or jig on one end ,hook on the other. tied in 25lb test flouro this an really strong knot compared to a dropper loop. I can power cast 4oz weights with this rig, no breakage. biggest fish landed with one of these rigs was a bonnet head a little over 3'. Also some pretty stout rays,and a handful of pomps. Another advantage to this rig is that it doesn't get wrapped around itself in heavy surf. thanks for sharing that knot.


----------



## Deontre the fish slayer (Nov 2, 2014)

I caught about 12 big fleas in the rake, but they are hard to come by. It took me a while.


----------



## reel thang1 (May 3, 2010)

Cut the live bluefish at the gills and head like you would to dehead it. Hold it by the tail and let it bleed in the water. It's good eating. Take the skin off and you may want to cut the blood line out of the filet.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

I got skunked two Sundays in a row. Had to work for the fleas.Pretty bad when the shrimp and the fleas stay on the hook for two hrs with NADA.


----------



## 6.5 mike (Sep 1, 2014)

Sounds just like my last trip, Best part was nobody around for bout 2 klicks.


----------



## jayman (Nov 11, 2014)

nice size fish, use catch them at outer bank NC, using sandfles and shrimp.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

got another one this afternoon, big hammer motor oil grub and chartreuse fish bite. got more plastics on order. I hope the cold weather doesn't end this run.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

I will be fishing jigs at Navarre Wed & Thurs and hoping they will be there.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

I catch pomps over at SGI but, never had much luck around Panama City. Any tips? Sorry if I am hijacking


----------

